# Hincapie did what?



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

I think most of us agree George is cool. However, I was looking through his clothing site earlier and came across a poster for sale. The blurb for it reads, in part, _"Tour de France Stage Winner. Five-Time US Olympian. Multiple national and world championship titles, stage race wins and classic one-day victories." _ His personal webpage has similar wording in the bio section..._"George Hincapie is one of the most recognized riders in the world, with numerous world championships, national championships and professional victories to his credit."_

Multiple World Championship titles???? The closest I can find is a 2nd at the '91 Junior Worlds in the TTT and he also finished 3rd in the Pursuit. That's an excellent showing but it's certainly not a "World Championship title". 

The text on both sites is an outright fabrication IMO. I wonder if George has any idea what's on there...


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

PRB said:


> The text on both sites is an outright fabrication IMO. I wonder if George has any idea what's on there...



I imagine not.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Where's Joe Wilson when you need him...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

burgrat said:


> Where's Joe Wilson when you need him...


Or LeMond to try to discredit him?


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

I suspect they're stretching (quite a bit) and giving him credit for riding in support of Lance Armstrong at the 1993 Worlds in Oslo where Armstrong took 1st.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

PG_Gary said:


> I suspect they're stretching (quite a bit) and giving him credit for riding in support of Lance Armstrong at the 1993 Worlds in Oslo where Armstrong took 1st.


that would be interesting, especially considering the fact that he wasn't even a pro in '93.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

botto said:


> that would be interesting, especially considering the fact that he wasn't even a pro in '93.


Perhaps they took him as an amateur?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

PG_Gary said:


> Perhaps they took him as an amateur?


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

I just finished watching the US Championship from a few weeks ago and in the final couple hundred meters Craig Hummer called him "one of the best sprinters in the business." I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Or LeMond to try to discredit him?


Call Vino-he could throw some mud.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

whit417 said:


> I just finished watching the US Championship from a few weeks ago and in the final couple hundred meters Craig Hummer called him "one of the best sprinters in the business." I wasn't aware of that.


Johan Bruyneel mentions this in his book. Big George was first and primarily a sprinter before signing to Lance's USPS team. Johan talks about how he lost the sprint to Boonen at Paris-Roubaix a few years ago.


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

A few years ago maybe, but he was speaking in the present tense. To call him one of the best sprinters in the business is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> Call Vino-he could throw some mud.


Someone already covered in mud wants to throw mud. Hello pot, meet kettle!


----------



## ahmed (Jul 15, 2009)

i think they mean ' international championship titles', note how it says natiobnal and world titles, i thinks its a misword and they should ahev used international, but they didnt mean to put wrong info on there. they just used the word ' world' in the context of internatioanl


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Johan Bruyneel mentions this in his book. Big George was first and primarily a sprinter before signing to Lance's USPS team. Johan talks about how he lost the sprint to Boonen at Paris-Roubaix a few years ago.


I highly enjoyed this book.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought the same thing. Not that he won THE Worlds, but that he won "championships" (i.e. races) on both sides o' the pond. Its a bit creative though.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Anyone...*



whit417 said:


> I just finished watching the US Championship from a few weeks ago and in the final couple hundred meters Craig Hummer called him "one of the best sprinters in the business." I wasn't aware of that.


Anyone who can lead out and drop Cavendish in the process is pretty good.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> Johan Bruyneel mentions this in his book. Big George was first and primarily a sprinter before signing to Lance's USPS team. Johan talks about how he lost the sprint to Boonen at Paris-Roubaix a few years ago.


Whatever George's reputation was domestically (I assume this is where he earned his reputation as a sprinter) he was never "one of the best in the business". At best he might have won a few bunch sprints in Europe early in his career but I'm not even sure of that. I don't know how you can be considered a top notch sprinter if you don't regularly win bunch sprints or even sprints from small groups


----------

